# What is the download command in FreeBSD?



## goldenfire (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there a command which could work like wget under linux?
I just want to download some txt file from www server.


----------



## caesius (Jan 8, 2010)

```
# cd /usr/ports/ftp/wget
# make install clean
```

As root, obviously


----------



## goldenfire (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes I could change to root.
But I am not the Primary administrator.
The problem is that I could not install wget without permission.

I only need a download utility for www server.
I think there must be a buildin soft inside FreeBSD.
Otherwise how does ports download soft from Internet?


----------



## joel@ (Jan 8, 2010)

Use fetch(1).


----------



## goldenfire (Jan 8, 2010)

joel@ said:
			
		

> Use fetch(1).



Thanks a lot !!


----------

